# mandar fruta, ¿un argentinismo?



## ryba

Bueeenass 

Tengo una pregunta acerca del uso de la expresión *mandar fruta*. La vi usada por argentinos nomás y me gustaría saber si se usa por otros lados o es un argentinismo. Es bastante coloquial y, que yo sepa, no figura en diccionarios.

Ejemplos del uso de la expresión en cuestión:

_Chicos, *no manden fruta*, a menos que realmente lo sepan, no digan "seguro es asesor de imagen de Slash" sólo porque le está tocando la gorra._

En un foro musical hicieron una encuesta sobre cuál fue el mejor cover hecho por Velvet Revolver. You Got No Right no es cover, sino fue compuesta por ellos; sin embargo, figura en la encuesta:

uno de los foreros: _ (...)_ _Pero... ¿Por qué está You Got No Right? ¿No la escribieron ellos mismos?_

uno de los moderadores: _Porque *mandaron fruta*. Ya lo saqué de la encuesta._

Verónica, me atrevo a tomar uno de tus posts en carácter de ejemplo. 



Verónica84 said:


> Gracias!!!
> Me sonaba que podía ser, pero tenía miedo de *mandar fruta*...



Como vemos, significa "decir algo boludo (bobo)". A mí personalmente me encanta (la expresión).

Aah, otra pregunta. ¿Se les ocurre alguna hipótesis sobre la origen de _mandar fruta_? Tal vez hay algún tipo de cuento/leyenda.  O a lo mejor se dice así porque si se manda fruta, nunca se sabe si va a llegar intacta o no... No es muy práctico mandar, qué sé yo, fresas o cerezas por correo. 
Ooo, tal vez sea _mandar_ con el sentido de gobernar/dirigir (como en _mandar el ejército_)...

Jeje.

Gracias por adelantado.
Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Hola ryab: Cuenta la leyenda, jajaja....cuando yo usaba esa expresión, se decía en forma totalmente distinta. Alguien se iba de viaje, y se le decía "Adiós, manden fruta", ¡vaya a saber de dónde viene! No sería extraño que tenga algo que ver con la inmigración de fines del siglo XIX y comienzos del siglo XX que hubo en Argentina, donde los que se quedaban en "las Europas" siempre pedían a sus familiares que "mandaran" algo. Ahora es al revés. Pero veo que la expresión se usa de una manera totalmente distinta. Vos que estás tan aporteñado seguramente vas a encontrar el significado muy rápidamente. En cuanto al original, bueno, trataremos de encontrar su historia .
Una ocurrencia que tengo es si tal como vos la reproducís, "fruta" no está en el sentido de "verdura": "mandaron cualquier verdura". ¿Qué te parece?, después de todo, ambas salen de la verdulería . Pero no sé, realmente......

Agregado: Por una rápida búsqueda que hice en Google parece que la versión actual de "mandar fruta" es: "gastar/sanatear/versear"


----------



## laczara

Me temo que si que debe serlo.
Absolutamente ni idea.
Saludos,

laczara


----------



## gypsykatt1311

Yo tambien digo eso , cuando veo ke alguien sale de un lado para otro y la verdad ni se de donde procede... soy peruano.. en Venezuela...
GYPSY


----------



## gypsykatt1311

sorry por los acentos...


----------



## josé león

He escuchado esa expresión también en Chile. Creo haber entendido que es una broma sobre "lo rural"... Quien va a la capital tiene otras preocupaciones, no sólo "la fruta" del campo. A la inversa, lo añora y pide "que manden fruta"... 

Saludos


----------



## dancepark

Aqui Chile también pero nunca lo habia escuchado,  esta divertida la expresión eso si xD.
yo digo Argentinismo , saludos.


----------



## -Luciana-

Ryba,
Aquí usamos mucho esa expresión. También decimos: _-Dijo cualquier verdura._
Con respecto al origen de la expresión no lo conozco, pero debe venir capaz por lado que te comenta Rayines 
Saludos!


----------



## Rayines

josé león said:


> He escuchado esa expresión también en Chile. Creo haber entendido que es una broma sobre "lo rural"... Quien va a la capital tiene otras preocupaciones, no sólo "la fruta" del campo. A la inversa, lo añora y pide "que manden fruta"...
> 
> Saludos


¡Ah!, es bastante lógica esta interpretación .


----------



## totor

Rayines said:


> la versión actual de "mandar fruta" es: "gastar/sanatear/versear"



Es tal como dice Inesita, en la actualidad. Pero en mis épocas el sentido era el que decía también ella: *manden algo, cualquier cosa, aunque sea fruta*.

Y para tu educación, Ryba  , te cuento otra cosa.

Al que acepta la fruta que uno le manda (en su sentido moderno), se le dice que *come vidrio*.


----------



## Rayines

totor said:


> Pero en mis épocas el sentido era el que decía también ella: *manden algo, cualquier cosa, aunque sea fruta*.........................................................................


 Sí, y afinando ese sentido, tal vez tiene que ver con la envidia con los que se pueden/o podían ir de viaje: "¿Se van?,¡ma sí...manden fruta!" Bueno, no sé si todo esto es verdad, pero tán buenas las interpretaciones .


----------



## totor

Rayines said:


> "¿Se van?,¡ma sí...manden fruta!"



Exactamente, Inés, siempre tenía algo de bronca, de despecho, eran las épocas en que pocos podían viajar. Y además, era toda una aventura, porque se viajaba en barco, y el viaje de aquí allá duraba algo así como 25 días. Así que un viaje a Europa ida y vuelta, más una estadía de más o menos un mes, duraba como tres meses en total  .


----------



## ryba

Recontra gracias, queridos amigos, por las respuestas y comentarios. Joya sus explicaciones.

Suerte.


----------



## danteba

Estimado amigo. Hasta donde yo sé, se utiliza solamente en Argentina.
Una definición más completa y concreta sería la siguiente:

Mandar Fruta: Hablar de un tema sin tener un conocimiento profundo del mismo, con el tono o actitud de ser un experto.

Puede que lo que uno diga sea razonable...no es necesariamente una pavada, pero si te das aires de estar diciendo la verdad, cuando en realidad "tocás de oido" o lo estás inventando...estás mandando fruta.

Yo tengo un programa de radio en mi Universidad en Chicago...y se llama "Sending Fruit"


----------



## Rayines

danteba said:


> Estimado amigo. Hasta donde yo sé, se utiliza solamente en Argentina.
> Una definición más completa y concreta sería la siguiente:
> 
> Mandar Fruta: Hablar de un tema sin tener un conocimiento profundo del mismo, con el tono o actitud de ser un experto.
> 
> Puede que lo que uno diga sea razonable...no es necesariamente una pavada, pero si te das aires de estar diciendo la verdad, cuando en realidad "tocás de oido" o lo estás inventando...estás mandando fruta.
> 
> Yo tengo un programa de radio en mi Universidad en Chicago...y se llama "Sending Fruit"


Hola danteba: Bienvenido al foro con tu primer mensaje.
¡Qué interesante esto de que se revivan hilos -como este, casi un año después- para agregar una explicación pertinente!


----------



## josé león

Saludos... Yo lo he escuchado en Chile, como "normal" (no soy chileno, ni vivo allí). 

Ahora, el _sending fruit _del programa radial ¿tiene "sentido propio" en inglés o lo pusiste por "nostalgia" del español... Gracias!

jl


----------



## Malala

En Uruguay también se usa.


----------



## coquis14

Hay una frase equivalente que es "tocar la guitarra" y no sé porqué pienso que es más popular entre todos los paises latinoamericanos , tal vez me equivoque.En caso de que la conozcan , significa lo mismo: "Mentir".

Saludos


----------



## josé león

Si, en Ecuador se dice, ocasionalmente, el "guitarreo" o "hechar lata" (creo que en Colombia dicen "dar papaya"), "hechar cuento".

Saludos


----------



## Malala

Personalmente, y visto el uso de la expresión en el Uruguay, que de ningún modo significa "contar mentiras", nunca lo interpreté como algo relacionado con los viajes de los latinoamericanos pudientes. Nadie que se fuera a Europa podía pensar en mandar fruta por barco; hubiera llegado podrida. Siempre lo intepreté como José León, como algo "rural". Como antiguamente la mayoría de los viajes eran dentro del país, o muy cerca, y que la fruta "fresca" siempre fue mejor que la de los mercados, se le pedía a quien se iba que mandara fruta; llegaría en un plazo razonable para disfrutarla. Hoy por hoy es una expresión "graciosa" que se le dice a quien se va a alguna parte, sin esperar, de ningún modo, que realmente mande algo.

No sé si esta explicación sirve para algo.


----------



## josé león

Totalmente de acuerdo Malala. Eso de "hechar cuento" (y otras expresiones) se referían a "guitarreo", citado por Coquis14. Cordialmente

jl


----------



## diegoVII

josé león said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo Malala. Eso de "hechar cuento" (y otras expresiones) se referían a "guitarreo", citado por Coquis14. Cordialmente
> 
> jl



exacto, se refiere al hecho de "hablar con grandilocuencia sobre pavadas" o "exagerar un hecho" o lisa y llanamente mentir. 

ej: tengo pocos datos en un examen y con lo poco que se armo una historia como para "zafar" y aprobar. Al contarle a n compañero la charla seria así: "como le mande fruta al profe, hoy..."


----------



## totor

josé león said:


> "hechar lata" […] "hechar cuento"



¿No será "echar"?


----------



## esamidania

En México se diría "echar choro" "chorear" o "hacerle al cuento".


----------



## JCA-

danteba said:


> Estimado amigo. Hasta donde yo sé, se utiliza solamente en Argentina.
> Una definición más completa y concreta sería la siguiente:
> 
> Mandar Fruta: Hablar de un tema sin tener un conocimiento profundo del mismo, con el tono o actitud de ser un experto.
> 
> Puede que lo que uno diga sea razonable...no es necesariamente una pavada, pero si te das aires de estar diciendo la verdad, cuando en realidad "tocás de oido" o lo estás inventando...estás mandando fruta.
> 
> Yo tengo un programa de radio en mi Universidad en Chicago...y se llama "Sending Fruit"





josé león said:


> Si, en Ecuador se dice, ocasionalmente, el "guitarreo" o "hechar lata" (creo que en Colombia dicen "dar papaya"), "hechar cuento".
> 
> Saludos



Bueno, aunque veo que el hilo ya es viejito, aclaro: No, "Dar papaya" por acá significa otra cosa, es como darle la oportunidad a alguien que se aproveche de uno. Por ejemplo "me robaron - por dónde estabas - en una calle del centro y me robaron el reloj - ah, quién lo manda a dar papaya"

Para el caso usamos echar cuentos chinos, o hablar miércoles (u otra palabra que no uso por respeto al foro)

La expresión que origina el hilo no se oye por acá y eso que hay bastantes argentinos, además de toda la tv argentina que llega, así como el cine, en donde he escuchado otra expresión que creo que es aún más argentina para decir lo mismo: "hablar al pedo"


----------



## Jorchking

Rayines said:


> Sí, y afinando ese sentido, tal vez tiene que ver con la envidia con los que se pueden/o podían ir de viaje: "¿Se van?,¡ma sí...manden fruta!" Bueno, no sé si todo esto es verdad, pero tán buenas las interpretaciones .


jaja, acá en Buenos Aires no se usa eso de mandar algo de vuelta el "mandar fruta". En este caso en Buenos Aires se dice "traigan alfajores" jaja, que vendrían a ser lo mismo al "mandar fruta" antiguo.
Pero el actual es ese que dijeron más arriba, de versear. En un exámen es, por ejemplo, poner cualquier cosa.


----------



## Rayines

Jorchking said:


> jaja, acá en Buenos Aires no se usa eso de mandar algo de vuelta el "mandar fruta". En este caso en Buenos Aires se dice "traigan alfajores" jaja, que vendrían a ser lo mismo al "mandar fruta" antiguo.
> Pero el actual es ese que dijeron más arriba, de versear. En un exámen es, por ejemplo, poner cualquier cosa.


Ya que este hilo ha sobrevivido tanto tiempo (tantos años como mi edad en el foro), agrego un detallecito sin afán de alejarme demasiado de la pregunta inicial: lo de "traer alfajores" proviene de las épocas en que los "afortunados" turistas viajaban a Mar del Plata, cuna de los alfajores de afamada marca que solo se conseguían allí. Hoy día los alfajores de quinientas marcas que conseguimos hasta en los quioscos siguen siendo un poco patrimonio de Argentina. Tanto es así, que los familiares nuestros que viven en Europa son ahora los que piden a gritos: "¡traigan alfajores!".
¡¡Feliz 2017 para todos!!


----------



## Señor K

Acá la expresión era "escribe y manda fruta", muy empleado años ha.


----------



## Jorchking

Rayines said:


> Ya que este hilo ha sobrevivido tanto tiempo (tantos años como mi edad en el foro), agrego un detallecito sin afán de alejarme demasiado de la pregunta inicial: lo de "traer alfajores" proviene de las épocas en que los "afortunados" turistas viajaban a Mar del Plata, cuna de los alfajores de afamada marca que solo se conseguían allí. Hoy día los alfajores de quinientas marcas que conseguimos hasta en los quioscos siguen siendo un poco patrimonio de Argentina. Tanto es así, que los familiares nuestros que viven en Europa son ahora los que piden a gritos: "¡traigan alfajores!".
> ¡¡Feliz 2017 para todos!!


JA JA, es cierto. También se suele usar de "Bueno, por lo menos traé alfajores" como cuando fue el "chino" Garcé al Mundial 2010, que sólo fue a calentar banco. "Al menos traé alfajores".


----------



## Alejandro Dan Argentina

ryba said:


> Bueeenass  Verónica84 Es exacta tu figuración, pero se refiere a "difundir algo no debidamente chequeado (falso)"
> 
> Tengo una pregunta acerca del uso de la expresión *mandar fruta*. La vi usada por argentinos nomás y me gustaría saber si se usa por otros lados o es un argentinismo. Es bastante coloquial y, que yo sepa, no figura en diccionarios.
> 
> Ejemplos del uso de la expresión en cuestión:
> 
> _Chicos, *no manden fruta*, a menos que realmente lo sepan, no digan "seguro es asesor de imagen de Slash" sólo porque le está tocando la gorra._
> 
> En un foro musical hicieron una encuesta sobre cuál fue el mejor cover hecho por Velvet Revolver. You Got No Right no es cover, sino fue compuesta por ellos; sin embargo, figura en la encuesta:
> 
> uno de los foreros: _ (...)_ _Pero... ¿Por qué está You Got No Right? ¿No la escribieron ellos mismos?_
> 
> uno de los moderadores: _Porque *mandaron fruta*. Ya lo saqué de la encuesta._
> 
> Verónica, me atrevo a tomar uno de tus posts en carácter de ejemplo.
> 
> 
> 
> Como vemos, significa "decir algo boludo (bobo)". A mí personalmente me encanta (la expresión).
> 
> Aah, otra pregunta. ¿Se les ocurre alguna hipótesis sobre la origen de _mandar fruta_? Tal vez hay algún tipo de cuento/leyenda.  O a lo mejor se dice así porque si se manda fruta, nunca se sabe si va a llegar intacta o no... No es muy práctico mandar, qué sé yo, fresas o cerezas por correo.
> Ooo, tal vez sea _mandar_ con el sentido de gobernar/dirigir (como en _mandar el ejército_)...
> 
> Jeje.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.
> Saludos


----------



## 涼宮

En Venezuela no se usa eso de _mandar frutas_ para hablar de tonterías, tampoco la alusión a la guitarra para hablar de mentiras. Lo de hablar tonterías se puede decir _hablar pendejadas/mariqueras_ o _decir gafedades _(italianismo, *cafone*), y lo de decir mentiras es _hablar paja*_ o _caer a mojones_; y el mentiroso es un _mojonero_.

_*Hablar paja_ también significa hablar de cosas banales o triviales a fin de matar el tiempo.


----------



## Jorchking

涼宮 said:


> En Venezuela no se usa eso de _mandar frutas_ para hablar de tonterías, tampoco la alusión a la guitarra para hablar de mentiras. Lo de hablar tonterías se puede decir _hablar pendejadas/mariqueras_ o _decir gafedades _(italianismo, *cafone*), y lo de decir mentiras es _hablar paja*_ o _caer a mojones_; y el mentiroso es un _mojonero_.
> 
> _*Hablar paja_ también significa hablar de cosas banales o triviales a fin de matar el tiempo.



Es normal porque esa frase es típica de la región sur del continente. Se usa tanto "mandar fruta" como "mandar/decir cualquier verdura" (En Buenos Aires)


----------



## chileno

Como dijo el Sr. K, muy antiguo en Chile también.

Yo pienso un poco más en el sentido de matute o contrabando... manden fruta para no tener que despedir a la gente que se va en barco o entren y pedirles cosas que tengan que pagar impuesto al entrar el país?

Si en Argentina hoy en día se considera "no hacer tonterías" es porque el que esté esperando frutas, lo más seguro van a llegar podridas.

Es lo único que se me ocurre.


----------



## Jorchking

chileno said:


> Como dijo el Sr. K, muy antiguo en Chile también.
> 
> Yo pienso un poco más en el sentido de matute o contrabando... manden fruta para no tener que despedir a la gente que se va en barco o entren y pedirles cosas que tengan que pagar impuesto al entrar el país?
> 
> Si en Argentina hoy en día se considera "no hacer tonterías" es porque el que esté esperando frutas, lo más seguro van a llegar podridas.
> 
> Es lo único que se me ocurre.



En Argentina es decir cualquier "verdura"


----------

